# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Cave Dwelling Rat Snake!!!

## Aes_Sidhe

Hey everybody  :Smile: 
Unfortunately NYC Health Code made impossible to keep My 2 Ball Pythons (find them good homes before i moved from Florida)  but that doesn't mean that i give up keeping reptiles  :Smile:  

Recently browsing internet i find snake who is just sunning for me because of size and color and pattern. I'm talking about subspecies of Beauty Snake called Cave Dwelling Rat Snake _Elaphe (Orthriophis) taeniura ridleyi.
_
My question is: Are anybody here have any experience with this gorgeous snakes??

I need some tips about husbandry and care of this snake. And I need to know where i can buy one of this sunning animals.

I'm gonna be on White Plains show so if any of You can point me to person who actually breeding them I'll be very happy  :Smile: 

Thanks In Advance

Rafal

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Nobody ??? !!!  :Surprised:

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

Quite a jump from ball pythons. I know some breeders but none that will be at the White Plains show.

----------


## Mindibun

That's a snake that I've always wanted. I know that Ben Siegel's Reptiles (albinonile.com) has had them in the past. I was lucky enough to see it in person and W :Surprised: W is that a pretty snake. Amazing. And you can tell it's an intelligent animal. Unfortunately, I haven't been serious enough about them to research care and keeping but I'm sure Ben Siegel's could help you out.

----------


## Skyespirit86

They are getting more popular. They are a subspecies of beauty snake- orthriophis taeniurus ridleyi, and its fellow subspecies are taiwan beauties which are a lot more common, as well as chinese beauty snakes, vietnamese blue beauties and some other rarer ones. Care is very similar to the taiwan beauty. They're not difficult to keep- a viv somwhere between 4 and 5ft in length plus a couple feet wide is fine. Make sure it has some height to it- at least 3ft or thereabout. Get a couple of hides in there, a basic substrate of some kind, and ideally a couple of branches since they like to climb a bit. Heat to about 27C at the warm end, they dont need it massively hot in fact they wont like it. Humidity is quite high where they come from but they can do fine without much- ie room humidity. Ensure you keep it up prior to shedding though.
 This group of snakes are long and slender. Can be snappy as youngsters, but I know Tais are often good-natured. Blue beauties are apparently the worst and also get the longest. My Tai is 8 1/2 feet long.
 I use a ceramic heater which heats a viv of this size very efficiently, mats arent very good except for back-up heat. Use a dimmer stat to control a ceramic. They may seem more expensive than other heaters but they wont need replacing every 5 secs like heat bulbs, and give out good quality, steady heat.
 As adult i would say the largest food it will need is a medium rat.

----------


## cornball252

I have some... ben s. miss sexes his snakes ALOT..... not jsut with me but with people I know... and quite a few of his herps have come in sick.... Just a warning... I know he isnt a bad guy but come on...

Out of the 3 snakes he sent us two were supposed to be female only one is... so we threw her with one of our males. should hopefully get some babies sooner than later...

----------


## Mindibun

I have noticed that as well - they seem to have trouble sexing snakes properly. However, Ben is an honest guy and I have never had a problem with him. His wife is awesome as well.

----------

